# So what is the difference between...



## Haynie (May 29, 2012)

The gold schmitt converter and the not gold schmitt converter except like 2 dollars?


----------



## ed4copies (May 29, 2012)

I am just ordering from them.  The gold is not a stock product, the "chrome" is.

Other than that, I don't see a difference.  (Wanna guess which one we will be ordering?)


----------



## frank123 (May 29, 2012)

Perceived value if you're selling the pens using them.

Gold color is perceived as more valuable than silver color.

If you're not selling them (or making them as gifts) you're not going to be looking at them very much, so I say go with cheaper.


----------



## Haynie (May 29, 2012)

So if I plan to sell them then I should get the gold?  Seems kind of silly but perception is king.


----------



## mredburn (May 29, 2012)

I would think that the choice of gold or silver would be more towards matching the hardware on the pen.


----------



## Dustygoose (May 30, 2012)

I agree with Mike.  Chrome (rhodium etc) colored looks very nice with a Matching nib.
Gold same way with a 2 tone or gold colored nib.  It may not make a difference to many.  But (IMO) looks like the craftsman put just a little more effort/time in the custom combinations that goes into the construction of the custom pen.


----------

